# installing stoll on Andersen 400 or A series double hung windows



## maxmax

Hi all, 
Looking for advise on how best to install the stools on the 17 new windows I just bought and installed. Andersen does not post any guides on this, just a picture. 



The problem is that the main outside sill is at such an angle related to the stool there does not seem to be a great way to either nail and or pocket hole attach. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. I will attach a picture of the window side view.

Thanks Much
Max


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I wouldn't add anything on the outside, you are just asking for a water intrusion or rot issue on the outside.

They are sloped to shed water.


----------



## Jim Moe

They usually include a vinyl insert with each window that clips on the bottom of the window to fill in the angle.


----------



## maxmax

Hi and thanks,,, the stool (sometimes known as the window sill) goes on the inside of the window. Not sure what your comment refers to.


----------



## maxmax

*pointer to stool*

Hi,, here is the stool I am trying to install.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I put stools on all the andersen windows I install.

I am not sure what the issue is?

The last 4 I did in the same room had the stools integrated into the chair rail I installed all round the room.

I think I use glue, opened the window and clamped it.

You confused me about the angled sill. the insides are not angled on either the 400, 200 series I install.


----------



## maxmax

*Glue ??*

Hi and thanks...

you say
I think I use glue, opened the window and clamped it.

so can you say for sure you just only use glue... what type.. I thought of this but I was worried that it would not be strong enough.

thanks


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

TBII. Then you can nail the stool into the apron underneath.

I have pictures, I will find them and post them.


----------



## maxmax

Hi,, pictures would be great.. thanks


----------



## jstange2

Whenever I install their tilt-wash DH's, I use the pocket screws they send with without problems. With that said, take a measurement of the bottom window stop, and using a scrap piece of wood, adjust your pocket hole either in from, or toward the stop. When you go to screw them in, open the bottom sash and feel as you run each screw in. I've seen people use drywall screws that damaged the bottom sash due to improper length.


----------



## LearnByDoing

I trimmed out Ike 30 of these in my house. I nailed thru the face two or three times depending on the width of the window. I shot a couple more down thru the stool into the apron including both ends that are then covered by casings. Between the casing and stool and nails in 2 directions they don't budge. Pocket screws seems like way overkill.


----------



## maxmax

jstange2 said:


> Whenever I install their tilt-wash DH's, I use the pocket screws they send with without problems. With that said, take a measurement of the bottom window stop, and using a scrap piece of wood, adjust your pocket hole either in from, or toward the stop. When you go to screw them in, open the bottom sash and feel as you run each screw in. I've seen people use drywall screws that damaged the bottom sash due to improper length.



Hi,,, TILT and Wash DH have a different stool design if you look at the engineering layout.


----------



## maxmax

LearnByDoing said:


> I trimmed out Ike 30 of these in my house. I nailed thru the face two or three times depending on the width of the window. I shot a couple more down thru the stool into the apron including both ends that are then covered by casings. Between the casing and stool and nails in 2 directions they don't budge. Pocket screws seems like way overkill.



I don't believe Pocket screws can work.. look at the design photo I posted. there is less than 1/2 inch of wood to screw into on the window itself. They really should of lowered the stool channel on the window to allow for a thicker area to nail / screw into.


----------



## jstange2

It is basically the same as the tilt-wash as far as stop thickness. Slightly different, but not very much. That is why I open the window and keep a finger where the screw is, just in case. Now, if you have the A-series, that is a totally different animal. There is more to screw into. A-series and 400 woodwright are totally different windows. Ive put in hundreds of tilt-wash with no problems. Only a few woodwrights. No problems with them though either. All I can give is my experience.


----------



## jstange2

If you are worried about it, open the bottom sash, glue the tounge on the stool, and run 1 or 2 trim screws from the outside of the stop at an angle. You can cover the head with silicone if you get worried about the heads, but if water gets that far, it's too late.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I guess I don't have any close ups but here are a few.

The windows in the limestone looking wall have extension jambs I made and I pocket screwed them to the window jamb.


----------



## jstange2

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I guess I don't have any close ups but here are a few.
> 
> The windows in the limestone looking wall have extension jambs I made and I pocket screwed them to the window jamb.


Are those casements? I think his problem was due to the small wood thickness on the double-hungs.

Max... Did you make the stool? Did you add a tongue like they send from the factory?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

jstange2 said:


> Are those casements? I think his problem was due to the small wood thickness on the double-hungs.
> 
> Max... Did you make the stool? Did you add a tongue like they send from the factory?


Yes, I have not had any issues doing it the same way with DH's, 200 or 400 series. 

I am not sure what the big deal is.

Sometimes I even lap my stool over the bottom jamb so it butts right up to the window sash.


----------



## maxmax

jstange2 said:


> Are those casements? I think his problem was due to the small wood thickness on the double-hungs.
> 
> Max... Did you make the stool? Did you add a tongue like they send from the factory?


I bought the stools from Andersen. They somehow forgot to create a installation guide for 400 series woodwright and A series windows.

Yes the windows stools have the tongue.


----------



## maxmax

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yes, I have not had any issues doing it the same way with DH's, 200 or 400 series.
> 
> I am not sure what the big deal is.
> 
> Sometimes I even lap my stool over the bottom jamb so it butts right up to the window sash.


Looks like I will glue them, nail from top at an angle into the window and support them below with an apron and nail the ends up into the side trim molding.

Thanks all.


----------



## jstange2

maxmax said:


> I bought the stools from Andersen. They somehow forgot to create a installation guide for 400 series woodwright and A series windows.
> 
> Yes the windows stools have the tongue.


Run one of their screws through the pocket hole (assuming they have them) and see how far it sticks out.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I have also installed the stool, then the casings with glue on the bottom of the legs, then take a trim screw and run it up through the stool and into the legs.


----------



## tcleve4911

I build my casings and extension jambs as a unit that allows me to fasten my stool to the bottom of the casings.










I hate seeing any fasteners in my window sills (stools)

Look closley at the framing and you can see the biscuits I use to give it the support it needs


----------



## Hammer1

If you aren't using extension jambs, you place a piece of sill temporarily where it will go to serve as a reference for the ends of the side casings. Install the side casings, then carefully nail up from the sill to the ends of the side casings, pre-drill for safety. You can clamp and glue the sill in the groove provided if you want to. Standard pieces of window sill will not have the tongue to fit in the Andersen groove. Some folks will cut the tongue, others will just fit to the window with a butt joint. It depends on the material, some are beveled underneath. With this type, you cut a rabbet rather than a tongue. After the sill is nailed up to the side casings, the apron goes up tight against the sill. No nails are used from the sill into the apron. An alternative is to place the apron then nail down into it where the side casings will cover the nails.


----------



## mortondryden

Furniture plays a important role for home and office decor as well as windows is also main part in home furniture. In this era people like to great and beautiful window for good interior in home. Its best explanation about double hung windows.


----------



## Bweick7

Biscuit or Dominoe-glue/clamp....



B,


----------

